# cold side of a leopard gecko tank help?



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks for all the help so far i know im asking a lot of ? but i want my leo to be ok.on the hot side my heat matt is now heating up to 30c-31c then the stat knocks if off and turns the matt back on when the temp goes down to 28c-29c which seems fine let me know if its not lol.im abit concerned about the cold side though, through the day it is about 20c-21c and on a night drops to 19c-20c is this ok or to cold + if it is to cold has anyone got any advice on getting the temp higher i have a 60x45x45 exo terra all glass terranium.any help would be great


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Hey your temps all sound fine. So long as they are not dropping under 15c in cold side it will be fine. x


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

thats champion im glad ive finally got it sorted thanks for all the help toxicsiren you have been great


----------



## ToxicSiren (Aug 8, 2008)

Welcome hun...if you need anything else just give me a shout. x


----------



## sugarraylumsden (Mar 3, 2009)

No probs will do.thanks again


----------

